# Schwinn Liberty...Prewar ? Need Help



## 53Phantom (Jun 30, 2010)

I have a guy that has this Schwinn Liberty bike that he wants to sell and I am trying to figure out what it is worth in order to make him an offer. It has Liberty on the headbadge, a skiptooth chain, rear rack (not pictured) front drum brake, and rear New Departure hub, and painted fenders. The color is maroon . It has a B XXXXX serial number but, I think it might be a prewar. The chain guard is missing. Ive never seen one of these so any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## 53Phantom (Jun 30, 2010)

Here are a couple of other picture. maybe someone can identify it by the rack.


----------



## RMS37 (Jun 30, 2010)

That is definately a postwar frame and the rack is a fairly common aftermarket accessory item


----------



## 53Phantom (Jun 30, 2010)

Ok Thanks. Then the B serial number would probably indicate a 1953 model. I never saw one that late with a skiptooth before. I would assume that it had a tank at one time.


----------



## chriscokid (Jun 30, 2010)

where is the B XXXXX serial number located?? the chainring is a skiptooth but the rear tire drop out and seat pole doesn't look right for a prewar. the springer fork looks to be 1955 or a bit older  the closest i can come up with is 1952 to 56... i don't believe it's prewar i would say as a value somewhere around 100 if it's kept all together maybe more if parted out...

just my opinion


----------



## 53Phantom (Jun 30, 2010)

Here  is a picture of a 1941 Liberty on the Nostalgia.net site that has the same paint scheme as the one I have pictured. The frame looks the same to me. What is the difference between this frame and a postwar ?


----------



## 53Phantom (Jun 30, 2010)

The serial number is under the crank.


----------



## chriscokid (Jun 30, 2010)

53Phantom said:


> Ok Thanks. Then the B serial number would probably indicate a 1953 model. I never saw one that late with a skiptooth before. I would assume that it had a tank at one time.




i don't think it had a tank schwinn bicycles that had tanks were deluxe models and that included a built on kickstand. someone please correct me if i'm wrong


----------



## ohdeebee (Jun 30, 2010)

Prewar Schwinns have a rear facing rear dropout. Postwar Schwinns have a hook type dropout. Also, if you believe the crank to be original, it should have a date stamped in the center section. As far as a value, I recently sold a '47 Liberty Schwinn for just over $200 in about the same condition but without the springer fork. Of course values are subjective to each party involved but at least that should give you a ballpark starting point.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 30, 2010)

53Phantom said:


> Here  is a picture of a 1941 Liberty on the Nostalgia.net site that has the same paint scheme as the one I have pictured. The frame looks the same to me. What is the difference between this frame and a postwar ?




If you look closely in front of the rear axle nut, you can see the silver chain tension screw, in the rear facing prewar dropouts. Also, your frame has a welded on kickstand pawl, which is another postwar feature. Serial numbers moved to the rear dropout in 1952, if yours is on the bb, it has to be a 46 or 7, surviving factory lists starting in 8/48 are E series, although there are some random C series as well as no letter serials reported. Schwinn used 1" pitch through 1952, and probably 53 as well. My 52 Panther has one.


----------



## chriscokid (Jun 30, 2010)

chriscokid said:


> i don't think it had a tank schwinn bicycles that had tanks were deluxe models and that included a built on kickstand. someone please correct me if i'm wrong




sorry about the post... i now see the bracket where the kickstand once was


----------



## chriscokid (Jun 30, 2010)

chriscokid said:


> i don't think it had a tank schwinn bicycles that had tanks were deluxe models and that included a built on kickstand. someone please correct me if i'm wrong




sorry about the post... i now see the bracket where the kickstand once was


----------



## chriscokid (Jun 30, 2010)

53Phantom said:


> The serial number is under the crank.




if it's under the crank 1952 or earlier??


----------



## 53Phantom (Jun 30, 2010)

Ok thanks. I didnt know that about the rear drop outs. So, ..'46-47 ? Worth $100.00 as-is?


----------



## ohdeebee (Jun 30, 2010)

53Phantom said:


> Ok thanks. I didnt know that about the rear drop outs. So, ..'46-47 ? Worth $100.00 as-is?




I'd pay $100


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 1, 2010)

chriscokid said:


> if it's under the crank 1952 or earlier??




Through 1951. 52's are on the rear brake side dropout.


----------

